# Free Finance Manager (Like mint.com for business)



## RGordon (Mar 22, 2010)

Yesterday I found an awesome site called inDinero.com. You basically sync up your financial data (bank account, paypal, credit cards. Don't worry, it's quite secure and they can only access the info that you would normally see when you log into your online account portals. They don't have account numbers or anything). 

Once you give it all your data it imports all your spending and earnings into one place and helps you track your financial health and future earnings projections.

It's pretty simple to use and has a really nice and simple design. It's free to use for 50 transactions a month. 

I thought this could be very useful for a lot of people here.

check it out: www.indinero.com/


----------

